# Any one use the Marshalltown "enforcer"?? Reviews??



## thesprayking

Has anyone used the marshalltown enforcer spray setup? looks decent and has a good design and maybe able to spray thicker materials than the graco. I also read somewhere (maybe here) that you can take off the gun that it comes with and put a pole gun on it like the big rig,? anyways any input would be appreciated. I want to have a kind of in-between rig - hopper setup and cant decide on a used kodiak or one of these. I've used graco's before and in my eyes they suck, the mud has to be absolute p-ss thin to get it to work properly and thats no bueno! so thanks.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Which Graco are you referring to? I have an RTX 1500, and a hopper. I was wondering about the enforcer vs. the small graco HD sells for like $600 or so. Was wanting something a little more man-ly than a hopper but not such a pain in the arse to drag around like the 1500.


----------



## Tim0282

The Kodiak is by far a better machine. I've had both. The Kodiak is a little more work to set up, but well worth it.


----------



## thesprayking

You've had the enforcer? How did it spray thicker materials? (knockdown)? I know the kodiak is sweet because a friend of mine has it, but I seen the enforcer and thought it might be good for the 20 sheet jobs. The hopper starts to hurt on the back after about 1000sq ft. As far as the graco I pretty much ruled out all diaphram pump style sprayers unless I see one that wont have material surge(crappy pattern) and can pump knockdown texture.


----------



## LSDrywall

I have the enforcer and love it compaired to the hopper but it is no replacment for say the Kodiak or the 1500 on larger jobs. Also the enforcer without a pump to fill it is a waste of time.

LS


----------



## [email protected]

Don't know if it'll fill your niche, but we got a Wagner pro-Tex last year. It's great for jobs up to medium basements, it has a 1 1/2 gallon hopper and no airline, just a cord. Clean up about the same as a regular hopper, but the motor screws off with a quarter turn. And it's under $100. Can get it to spray pretty much any kd or op and acoustic for patches. Wish it had the 7 or 12 hole faceplate, just 3 tips. Hopper too small to pour from bucket, use a bleach bottle scoop.


----------



## silverstilts

is that the one that you hold with a brace that rests on your forearm? One of my guys bought one when they came out and they are great for repair work, but not so good for choices on the tips. You are really limited on the amount of texture pattern. He always wants to drag it out to spray the closets for me but I haven't let him yet. They would work good in closed areas such as stairways and hallways if you were texturing the walls you would not have to drag that cumbersome hose around.


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, that's the one. By backing the tip off a little and changing the mud thickness, you can vary your kd. Haven't got to try it with op yet. Have done 2k basements, just takes a little extra time for refilling, beats dragging out a compressor, hose and hopper on a walkdown.


----------



## miket

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Which Graco are you referring to? I have an RTX 1500, and a hopper. I was wondering about the enforcer vs. the small graco HD sells for like $600 or so. Was wanting something a little more man-ly than a hopper but not such a pain in the arse to drag around like the 1500.


You'll get manly arms holding up a hopper all day lol. You can have a manly thick george costanza wallet too. Hoppers only cost $20 at harbor freight...


----------



## thesprayking

Hey Darren, What do you mean by backing the tip off a little on the wagner? I just got one and havent used it yet but I was noticing the tips didnt vary much. So you unscrew the tip off a little and the pattern changes or you are talking about backing off of the trigger a little bit? It seems to have enought air when I turned it on but I dont know about orange peel. thx


----------



## thesprayking

Oh my god. I bought one of the wagner pro tex's off of ebay this week. I just brought it out today. I dont know how you can spray even a whole wall with that thing?? It was so slow!! taking 5 mins to spray a small pony wall. absolutely horrible. I dont recommend that thing to anyone. I would rather carry my compressor on my head up a flight of stairs than use it again. The only thing that I could see this being used for is maybe a doorknob/elec. box patch that you absolutely have no access to a compressor. either than that go and get your hopper and spray it right. The mud comes out of this thing like a spray can and doesnt come out consistantly. Anybody who wants to buy it for patches send me 20bucks and you can have it.


----------



## [email protected]

thesprayking said:


> Oh my god. I bought one of the wagner pro tex's off of ebay this week. I just brought it out today. I dont know how you can spray even a whole wall with that thing?? It was so slow!! taking 5 mins to spray a small pony wall. absolutely horrible. I dont recommend that thing to anyone. I would rather carry my compressor on my head up a flight of stairs than use it again. The only thing that I could see this being used for is maybe a doorknob/elec. box patch that you absolutely have no access to a compressor. either than that go and get your hopper and spray it right. The mud comes out of this thing like a spray can and doesnt come out consistantly. Anybody who wants to buy it for patches send me 20bucks and you can have it.



Yeah, it's a bit slower, but still like it for anything up to a room or two. Didn't notice it being as slow as you describe. Hoppers are pretty slow compared to the SprayForce, so it's relative.

But as to backing off the tip... I tightened it all the wall down, check my pattern, and unscrew the tip 1/4 - 1/2 turn til I get it right.


----------



## joepro0000

Get the texture sprayer from HD- I had it for 3 years, use it once in a while, don't do much KD, but can spray a whole house with it. You just need to learn to mix the mud thick and not compound from the buckets. The actual texture bags.


----------



## JustMe

I was talking to someone the other day about his experiences with the Enforcer. He said it would speed up as it emptied, because of less material being pushed he figured; and would give a splat near the end, followed by air and material spurts - but if you caught it before it emptied too much, you could prevent that well enough. I don't remember any such comments like that on All-Wall's site, from other users. The comments seemed pretty positive overall: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Sprayers/Marshalltown-Enforcer-Texture-Sprayer

I asked him if maybe he might of had a bit of air leaking past the piston, and the air showed up near the end of the tank being emptied. Sound plausible?


----------



## betterdrywall

silverstilts said:


> is that the one that you hold with a brace that rests on your forearm? One of my guys bought one when they came out and they are great for repair work, but not so good for choices on the tips. You are really limited on the amount of texture pattern. He always wants to drag it out to spray the closets for me but I haven't let him yet. They would work good in closed areas such as stairways and hallways if you were texturing the walls you would not have to drag that cumbersome hose around.


 closets and close spaces are perfect for this spray gun. and with speed. I have not had much trouble matching heavy splatter/knockdown


----------



## rhardman

JustMe said:


> I was talking to someone the other day about his experiences with the Enforcer. He said it would speed up as it emptied, because of less material being pushed he figured; and would give a splat near the end, followed by air and material spurts - but if you caught it before it emptied too much, you could prevent that well enough. I don't remember any such comments like that on All-Wall's site, from other users. The comments seemed pretty positive overall: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Sprayers/Marshalltown-Enforcer-Texture-Sprayer
> 
> I asked him if maybe he might of had a bit of air leaking past the piston, and the air showed up near the end of the tank being emptied. Sound plausible?


Makes perfect sense to me and that would account for the spurts and popping. The Versa Tool acted similar while taping. Under pressure the mud would accelerate as the tube emptied.

Mixing air into the mud does that too and is emphasized with a pressure pot system. With thin mud, the air bubbles rise as the tank is moved around so at the end of the tank, you can get those air bubbles compressed (until there is less pressure down line) and then everything starts expanding which results in the faster mud and those spurts you mentioned.

Been there...:yes:


----------



## JustMe

rhardman said:


> Mixing air into the mud does that too and is emphasized with a pressure pot system. With thin mud, the air bubbles rise as the tank is moved around so at the end of the tank, you can get those air bubbles compressed (until there is less pressure down line) and then everything starts expanding which results in the faster mud and those spurts you mentioned.
> 
> Been there...:yes:


So maybe something like his mud pump could've been the problem(?) Its seal wasn't healthy enough, and could've been letting air by and into the Enforcer unit(?)


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> I was talking to someone the other day about his experiences with the Enforcer. He said it would speed up as it emptied, because of less material being pushed he figured; and would give a splat near the end, followed by air and material spurts - but if you caught it before it emptied too much, you could prevent that well enough. I don't remember any such comments like that on All-Wall's site, from other users. The comments seemed pretty positive overall: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Sprayers/Marshalltown-Enforcer-Texture-Sprayer
> 
> I asked him if maybe he might of had a bit of air leaking past the piston, and the air showed up near the end of the tank being emptied. Sound plausible?


Bit of an update on this: I got a chance to pull an Enforcer out of its box today, and 'projected' myself trying to use the thing - trucking in a big enough compressor to run it, having it strapped to me, trying to fill it with my mud pump...... :no:


----------



## Captain Drywall

I have used the graco tx90 for many many years, it works very well. I would even compare it to a trailer rig not a hand held. I have the older model with the two seperate motors.


----------

